# Linux Mint 10 - Free and Elegant



## NewsBytes (Dec 8, 2010)

Linux Mint is a the perfect example to use when you tout how well open source works. When you can build on the success of one product to make it even better, it just shows there are great things about open source. Such is Linux Mint, which takes the already brilliant Ubuntu Linux distribution and improves it further to make it even simpler to use and configure, and an even greater joy to use.
Linux Mint is possibly the most popular derivative of Ubuntu, and each new version of Linux Mint usuall...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------



## Symbianlover (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Linux Mint 10 - Free and Elegant [Review]*

Its a grate linux distors.
I am using it on my pendrive and its work fine.
Linux mint 10 is a good choice from any other linux distors.


----------

